#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  > Malaysia Hotels and Guesthouses >  >  Bukit Bintang Hotels

## setaputra

Anyone any experience of good basic hotels in Bukit Bintang

Be there next week for 7 days

Cheers

----------


## Happyman

Go up the hill on Jalan Bukit Bintang cross over Jalan Sultan Ismael stay on Jalan Bukit Bintang - take the first turn on the right Changkat Bukit Bintang - Imperial Hotel on the right used to be OK.- or take the first turn left on Changkat Bukit Bintang- Jalan Alor  and the Nova Hotel is down there on the right .
Jalan Alor turns into a great street eating area every evening as well !!

Have stopped at both of the hotels in the past (8/9 years ago) and they wern't too bad - may have changed either way since then though !

 :Smile:

----------


## moer2237

There are plentiful of hotels in Bukit Bintang area. Yes Nova hotel is nice place right at the end of Jalan Alor. Another suggesstion is Radius Hotel which in also in Jalan Alor (right at the end, of the other side).

Next higher level of hotels for suggestion is Swiss Garden or Royale Bintang. Both are 4 stars hotel just walking distance from Nova hotel.

Best of try!
Moer Ahmad
MyTravel22.com

----------


## good2bhappy

Jalan Ceylon in the old days!
Great place for fun
upmarket redlight district

----------


## DrAndy

I have always stayed at the Park Royal, a nice hotel that is a bit old and therefore cheaper, just down the road from BB

great service and free weekends at their Penang beach hotel for long stay guests

about US90 so not the cheapest

----------


## Pol the Pot

If you're not on a tight budget you could have a look at the boutique hotels in "Heritage Walk", one further down from Jalan Alor.

Park Royal is the old Regent. The rooms are very small.

----------


## mr Fred

> If you're not on a tight budget you could have a look at the boutique hotels in "Heritage Walk", one further down from Jalan Alor.
> 
> Park Royal is the old Regent. The rooms are very small.


Old thread but it may be useful for anyone thinking of staying in that area.

The large hotels are fine and you won't have problems.

DO NOT stay in the budget hotels in BB. Apart from being a great shopping area with a many and varied selection of food, it's also a red light area.
The cheap hotels are generally filthy anyway but are usually knocking shops with room rates available by the hour.
If you want a sub RM100 hotel, go to Jalan Petaling (Chinatown). Lots of far better hotels there.

Westerners will get the pimps trying them for trade. The conversation goes.

Pimp bastard; "Young lady sir?"
Tourist; "Get lost"
Pimp; "ah, young boy?"

At this point it's not a good idea to beat him to a sloppy pulp in the middle of the street as he deserves because they may be a gang of them.

If you are a lot bigger than him (And most westerners are) say "Pukimak" and he will get the idea. That is a jolly unpleasant word and should not be used in polite society.

Most westerners will puke at the food in Jalan Alor but it is pretty good when you get to understand the country.
Don't worry about the rats. They only eat scraps from the floor and the cats keep them away much of the time.

----------


## mr Fred

Do not stay in the comfort inn. Lonely planets describes it in one way but, after staying there, I can assure you it's a filthy shit tip.

----------


## Beautiful World

Just got back...my recommendation would be rainforest...google it...upmarket Backpackers.... 1100bt-1600bt inc simple buffet breakfast. Great location...Bukit bintang changkat was a great experience, lots of cool and upmarket bars and restaurants...something thailand lacks..

----------


## Pol the Pot

> Bukit bintang changkat was a great experience, lots of cool and upmarket bars and restaurants


Agree. Great place for an evening out.

----------


## WujouMao

> Do not stay in the comfort inn. Lonely planets describes it in one way but, after staying there, I can assure you it's a filthy shit tip.


If is Chinese, it would be a flea pit with paper thin walls with bed begs to boot

----------


## Pol the Pot

You get what you pay for. Anybody who stays in a flea pit can only blame himself.

----------


## kingwilly

> Next higher level of hotels for suggestion is Swiss Garden or Royale Bintang. Both are 4 stars hotel just walking distance from Nova hotel.


Has anyone stayed in these two ? I need a decent recommendation, and a 1 post wonder doesnt fill me with confidence.

----------


## Pol the Pot

Swiss Garden is actually on Jalan Imbi (sorry, corrected) I think, it's the T- junction road at the end of Bukit Bintang.

The Royale Bintang is just before the end, on the left, always full of tour groups when I pass.

Not stayed at either.

If you can get the Park Royal try that. Right opposite Sungei Wang, I usually take the standard room, it's a bit cluttered because they've put the washing sink into the room, modern style.

----------


## kingwilly

> If you can get the Park Royal try that.





> Park Royal is the old Regent. The rooms are very small.


Cheers mate, but would rather something bigger.

----------


## Pol the Pot

Try these people. The 'Flamingo' in town should be opening in September. Right opposite Swiss Garden:

Flamingo Hotels

----------


## DrAndy

> I have always stayed at the Park Royal, a nice hotel





> If you can get the Park Royal try that


yeah, that one

----------


## Looper

> Westerners will get the pimps trying them for trade


I stayed at Bintang Warisan in Bukit Bintang. Rooms were cheap and OK and quiet. I would stay again.

Went for a walk and the geezer up the road asked me what hotel and room I was in and offered to bring a girl for 160 ringgit but I decided to get an ice cream for 3 ringgit instead. On my return journey he offered me for 100 ringgit. With chocolate ice cream all round my mouth I had to decline again. Later I was sitting in the lobby trying the internet and the bloke walks in with 4 girls in tow like some sort of special room service buffet selection delivery past the front desk and into the lift. Obviously got a taker.

Got one of the best Thai massages I have ever had at one of the places at the foot of the main drag.

----------


## DrAndy

> Got one of the best Thai massages I have ever had at one of the places at the foot of the main drag


I thought they were all wank places!

but MR100 is a reasonable price for a nice girl; they try to charge 300 in the bars, not that I can confirm anything

----------


## david44

For 1000baht 100 ringit can get antiseptic modern place like tunes/cube and myhotel
thecube at BB is a bit more

Not my style a bit Hello Kitty but good value if you can cope with F! size box everyhing towel air wifi etc is extra but no tarts banging on your door all night like the Had Yai joints

----------


## Looper

> Originally Posted by Looper
> 
> Got one of the best Thai massages I have ever had at one of the places at the foot of the main drag
> 
> 
> I thought they were all wank places!
> 
> but MR100 is a reasonable price for a nice girl; they try to charge 300 in the bars, not that I can confirm anything


Well the Thai lady who gave me a massage did not offer hand relief at the end. It was quite a posh place with whale music and candles and stuff and cost 45 ringit for 1 hour so didn't seem like the sort of place where she would slip her hand down your shorts for a sly tug.

And she was a formidable woman and very strong so I might have felt intimidated and been unable to rise to the occasion anyway.




> but MR100 is a reasonable price for a nice girl; they try to charge 300 in the bars, not that I can confirm anything


I did think it seemed quite cheap. Cheaper than Thailand probably.

----------

